# Rio de Janeiro



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 20:53)

Olá amigos neste tópico vou colocar algumas fotos que eu tirei daqui do Rio de Janeiro.

Abração a todos

Foto tirada do Pão de Açucar, olhando para a Zonal Sul (Copacabana, Ipanema, 2 Irmãos, Pédra da gávea ao fundo)


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 20:59)

Agora a visão oposta,..
Da pedra da gávea vendo o dois irmãos e o pão de açucar no fundo.





Recreio visto do topo da Pedra Branca





Barra da Tijuca vista da Pedra da gávea


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 21:02)

Pédra da gávea vista do pico da tijuca


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 21:14)

Itacoatiara vista do costão





"Vista Chinesa" com o corcovado a esquerda e o pão de açucar no centro





Zona Norte vista do pico da tijuca, O Maraca no centro e a ponte Rio Niterói ao fundo,...


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

Praia Vermelha,..





Ilha Fiscal





Mirante do Leblon


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

Muito boas fotos


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 21:41)

Muito obrigado Mário Barros,..
Depois vou colocar mais fotos,...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

Excelentes fotos, abrantes, parabens!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 21:54)

Belíssimas fotografias !


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

*Fotos 5 *****


Obrigado*


----------



## mvbueno (20 Jan 2008 às 01:28)

Maravilhas de fotos abrantes! Vejo que você é apaixonado pelo Rio!

Realmente esta merece ser chamada de cidade maravilhosa!

Ainda não tive oportunidade de conhece-la, mas pretendo um dia!!


----------



## abrantes (20 Jan 2008 às 01:51)

Olá pessoal obrigado vou colocar mais fotos depois,..
Abração aê,..


----------



## abrantes (20 Jan 2008 às 02:09)

Zona sul e corcovado ao fundo, vista do morro da Urca






Prainha - Praia com Boas ondas para o surf






Grumari - Também praia boa para o Surf






Aterro do Flamengo visto do morro da Urca






Urca vista do aterro do Flamengo


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

Parabéns boas fotos


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

Fotos lindas!!


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2008 às 11:21)

Que cidade mais bonita!!!


----------



## mvbueno (21 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

Estas fotos a noite são show de bola ein!!!


----------



## abrantes (17 Mai 2008 às 17:06)

mais fotos que eu ja tinha colocado la no baz,..

mam no aterro






+ aterro





Copacabana





Lagoa e Jockey vistos do Corcovado


----------



## abrantes (17 Mai 2008 às 17:10)

Mirante mesa do imperador,.. 

Pedra da gávea, agulhinha da gávea (tem uma boa escalada la) e a pedra bonita.


----------



## abrantes (17 Mai 2008 às 17:13)

Agora não mais a cidade mais ainda estado do Rio,..

Vou mostrar a serra dos orgãos,..


----------



## abrantes (17 Mai 2008 às 17:16)

Salinas





Vale dos Frades






Depois vou colocar umas fotos de Paraty, Buzios, etc,..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2008 às 22:17)

Belas Fotos! Cidade muito bonita!

Parabens

Será que consegues também umas fotos de Petrópolis? A cidade Imperial


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2008 às 22:31)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Mai 2008 às 00:28)

*Tudo 5 ******


Obrigado


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2008 às 12:01)

Lindas fotos abrantes!!


----------



## abrantes (18 Mai 2008 às 22:32)

Muito obrigado amigos depois vou colocar mais, estão todos convidados a conhecer o Rio.
Infelizmente aqui não temos nem cheiro de neve (para falar a verdade nem frio temos hehe) seria muito show de bola estas montanhas do Rio todas cobertas de neve no Inverno hehe,..quem sabe na proxima era glacial.

Abs


----------

